# Can't play The Witcher 2



## chancypants (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay so I recently got The Witcher 2 and have it installed on my computer but have run into a little snag, I can't play it. I am able to open the launcher and have tryed multiple variations and settings for the graphics but whenever I hit launch game the Witcher insignia appears to show it's loading but right when the game should start it freezes and gives me a black screen that I can only remove with a system restart.

Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does your computer meet the game's minimum requirements? (graphics card, CPU, RAM)

Do you have the latest device drivers installed, and are your versions of DirectX and Windows SP up to date?


----------



## chancypants (Feb 22, 2012)

I have done a system check and everything checks out except my CPU.

CPU:AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
Ram: 2.1G
OS: Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 3
Video Card: ATI display adapter AGP (0x9515)

And both my DirectX and Windows SP have been updated.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,
Can you please tell us your ATI video card's exact model number? I checked your chipset type for the display adapter, and I'm assuming that this is an ATI Radeon HD3850? This video card pulls about 100W, and your computer most probably comes with more than a 300W PSU. If it doesn't that is most probably the problem. All the hardware draws power, and obviously not only the GPU, so if your video card isn't getting that full push that it needs to play this game, that could be your problem. Since your OS says it's XP, this could be a few years old and the PSU could have become faulty. Please provide us with a full system spec-sheet by following these instructions. Also, check the wattage of your power supply. 
Another thing you can do is to run the game as administrator by right clicking it and selecting "Run as administrator." This could also be blocking your game from accessing certain resources.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it's ATI 3850 AGP
I don't think the game is compatible with AGP cards
also your CPU is under the minimum requirements of the game


----------

